# King Charles Spaniel puppies



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Hello

My neighbour who is not a Trader or a breeder has two 7 week old puppies for sale I think she wants £600 each for them.

I don't know if this is the right price or not.

I know there are a lot of Dog lovers on here so I thought I'd try


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Bump


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Gosh aren`t dogs expensive nowadays. They do look atttractive.

My sister sells those lahsa apso things, they look a bit like a mop.
I never know which end to kick ar stroke.
She sells them from £600.

Our next pooch looks like being another rescue.

Dave p


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

Moblee,

They are adorable, we have one. They are the gentlest dogs, wonderful for families! (do I get a commission? :lol: :lol 

Good luck finding them nice homes.


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Nothing wrong with a Rescue dog Dave.

I was just talking to her today & said I'd try on here


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Two of our shelties are rescue dogs and e have had them for six years.
we did make a donation of £250 each for them to the rspca.

dave p


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

We have a Labradoodle which cost £250


----------



## bradleypark (Dec 31, 2007)

Price is about right for cav's


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Anybody else interested ?

I've found out they are males


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Are the parents (or at least the mother) still there?

Make sure they have all the vaccys and hip scores etc when you recieve them

If not then dont

Phill


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Have the hearts been checked?


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

Isn't there a genetic problem with some King Charles cavaliers?
I had a friend who unfortunately had a dog with the problem, I think it is something to do with the skull size. I don't know enough about the breed to understand exactly what the problem is but it is worth checking

Chris


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

The genetic problem with cavaliers, because of aggressive inter breeding, is the heart for which there is no known cure. History is very important


----------



## ramblingon (Jul 15, 2009)

Brain / skull size is also a factor. if this has been a "non breeder" effort I doubt if genetics have been considered, I would expect to pay those prices for a quality show dog with no medical problems chipped vetted and vaccinated.......... 

http://www.i-love-cavaliers.com/Hereditary_Weaknesses.html


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Hey people I'm just the messenger boy :!:


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Hey Moblee
It's only a discussion on very expensive pups - we had two King Charles but lost one to the dreaded heart murmur and the second one has developed it so is now on borrowed time as well as expensive treatment.
You are not to blame, really


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Yes I am afraid it is a very troubled breed. Lots of hereditary problems. It is a crying shame as they are the lovliest of dogs temperament wise.
The Kennel Club could have sorted it years ago but are only interested in collecting money from registrations so the more dogs bred the happier they are.

Lots of pedigree breeds are suffering from heriditary problems which the Kennel Club know about and choose to ignore.


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

bradleypark said:


> Price is about right for cav's


Correct. I paid £600 for Chloe.

Those two puppies look adorable.


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

drcotts said:


> Are the parents (or at least the mother) still there?
> 
> Make sure they have all the vaccys and hip scores etc when you recieve them
> 
> ...


Phill, I don't think this is how it works.

A puppy should have its first vaccinations at 8 weeks old and then a second lot some weeks later. It can't go for a walk until the vaccinations are complete at about 13 weeks, otherwise it might catch something.

But a puppy will usually leave its mother at 7-8 weeks old and be trained intensively between 8-12 weeks, meeting people and vaccinated dogs, and doing house training and other training.

So when you buy a puppy, you usually get it at 7-8 weeks and then take it to the vet for a health check for its first vaccinations - the breeder doesn't do that.


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Thanks Heather

Is that you with the cavalier ?

They are not my puppies they are the neighbours,I've got a Labradoodle.


To be totally honest it is not my problem whether they sell or not,I just said I'll post on here for her.


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

Yep that's me on the phone with Chloe on my lap!


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Good advice Heather.

I start training as soon as they are 7 - 8 weeks old. They do not know it is training as we just play a game on the floor with a toy but it is the start of them being recalled and obeying commands.

Some working dogs are trained the same but the owner uses exaggerated arm movements which will be used later when out working. They are imprinted on the dog at an early age.


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

747 said:


> I start training as soon as they are 7 - 8 weeks old. They do not know it is training as we just play a game on the floor with a toy but it is the start of them being recalled and obeying commands.


I got Chloe at 7 weeks old and within 24 hours she was doing "sit" and within the week she was doing "lie down".

We sat on the front step in Covent Garden to meet children and adults and we went to cafes and pubs so that she is incredibly personable.

I invited lots of people round to meet her between 8-12 weeks old, as the book Perfect Puppy says that they should meet about 200 different people in that 4 week period, including people of different colour, different hair, with glasses, beards, hats, and so on. It was like Piccadilly Circus in my house.

As a result, Chloe is about the most loving, cuddly dog ever, and rushes up to meet alsorts of people.


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

HeatherChloe said:


> Yep that's me on the phone with Chloe on my lap!


Very pretty :!: ....................(Spaniel) :!: 8) :lol: :lol:


----------

